# Hans Stuck Returns to Audi and VAG



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

This press release came across from Volkswagen AG today....

_Quote »_Wolfsburg, GERMANY - Hans-Joachim Stuck has been appointed Motorsport Representative for the Volkswagen Group with effect from January 2008.
Stuck’s cross-brand activities include advising the Board of Management on motorsport issues as well as working on the strategic development of new motorsport opportunities for the Group brands. Furthermore, Struck will support motorsport communications and act as the Group representative vis-á-vis motorsport associations, at motorsport events and classic car events.
"Strietzel" Stuck (56) is one of the most well-known German racing drivers and an acknowledged motorsport expert. His new post brings him back into contact with a company he worked with in the ’90s. Stuck won the DTM in an Audi V8 in 1990.
Stuck reports direct to Stephan Grühsem, General Representative of Volkswagen AG and Head of Group Communications, External Relations and Investor Relations.

In addition to Hans' own rich history with Audi, his father raced for Auto Union back in the '30s. An old salt photographer at the Monterey Historics once told me that he thought Hans was one of the last people who knew how to truly drive the Silver Arrows, having had access to his dad.
Hans is a legend in German motorsport, so it's awesome to see him back on this side of the camp. He'd been associated with BMW almost exclusively since departing Audi's company back in the '90s.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Hans Stuck Returns to Audi and VAG ([email protected])*

KICK ASS!!!!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Hans Stuck Returns to Audi and VAG (16v)*

Wow, this is great news!


----------



## Audi Advocate (Nov 6, 2003)

*Nice*

Welcome back Hans!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Nice (Audi Advocate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi Advocate* »_Welcome back Hans!


















To clarify. That's his dad.


----------

